# UDM & G220 vs 'Show' Skoda Octavia vRS MK1..........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

As a few of you regular readers know I am part of Briskoda and for my sins drive a Skoda but we like them and that's all that matters........

Now I go to a fair few shows and have known Simon for a long time now as we have been to many flying the flag for Skoda, sometimes on our own but Simon's car is a little more special than mine...........:thumb:

Simon drives a Skoda Octavia vRS MK1 and over the years he has spent a few quid making it look smoother, slicker each year and he attends a lot of shows winning 'Best Skoda' at Ultimate Dubs, Edition38, DC09, etc.........:thumb:

We have our own National Briskoda Meet on Sunday but Simon had other plans, he was heading off early to Holland on Saturday morning to attend MIVW (Men in VW's) and after having his car detailed by Ian at Refined Details (IIRC sometime ago), he had been looking after the paintwork as best he could but wanted a top up last minute. Simon had been off during the week getting his car up to scratch and we agreed that we would team up on Friday night to both attend to the paintwork before his trip to Dover to get on the Ferry the next day, so this is how the car arrived at around 4PM on Friday:





































As you can see the car looks in great condition and has been wearing some Divine, BOS and Zaino Z8 for some time.

*The Detail Process*

This detail will be a lot shorter than my normal threads as we only needed to attend to the paintwork, Simon had already done the wheels, interior and engine bay so the first job was washing.

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Citrus Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










Which showed some impressive protection:



















Then the car was foamed - trying to not get it on the polished wheels:




























I then washed the car using the 2BM and some Lambswool Wash Mitts:




























I then rinsed the car:














































Simon had clayed the car this week so straight on with the Megs Last Touch:



















And dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



























































































This left us with the following:




























Simon then drove the car inside and I started to tape up the car:














































Then onto the paintwork correction with some panels looking pretty good with only minor RDS marks:





































The first area I wanted to attack was the Driver's Door, which looked as follows:



















Now as the car had been machined polished not that long ago, I wanted to start as light as possible and build it up but most of the marks looked a little deep, so first up was the 3M Polishing Pad with MenzFF:










Worked the polish into the door:




























Before buffing:










Buffing:










This didn't do much, so I then used the same Pad with some 3M Ultra Fine:














































This left me with the following:










I still wasn't happy so changed to a Megs Polishing Pad using the 3M Ultra Fine:



















Now we were getting somewhere but it just wasn't touching the RDS marks:



















So I changed to a Megs Compounding Pad with some Megs 205:














































This appeared to do the job and with the additon of a blob of 105 in some deeper areas, I was happy, so started to move around the car achieving results as shown on the Drivers Rear Door - Before:










After:










I moved around the car showing Simon how it was done:














































I then asked Simon to lend a hand so out with the G220 and after a brief explaination it was straight in at the deep end:



















Simon picked it up no problem, as expected and showed some good results on the tailgate:










I then refined a difficult and typical RDS area on the bumper using 3M Fast Cut Plus where required:



















We both then worked on the roof:










I then left Simon to work along the Passenger side:










While I attacked the bonnet:










A little while later and with it getting dark now the car was drove bak outside:










Showing some signs of a little machine work:



















So I rinsed the car:





































Some lovely beading now:



















Megs Last Touch applied all over:



















Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Back inside again and with time moving on, out with the Zaino Z6 for a wipe down:










Now onto the part that I wasn't expecting..............

Simon had invested in some Swissvax BOS:










Now neither of us had used this before but we just had to get on with it, reading the instructions and with me remembering some posts from VXRMarc using similar products we set about applying the wax by hand:























































I was worried as too whether we had put on too much or too little but I was surprised how time consuming it was applying by hand but it was a nice change and I thorougly enjoyed it..............

Now the instructions said it should be cured in sunlight but we didn't have any so the work lamps got moved around thr car for 30 mins or so while I worked on the engine bay with some Aerospace 303 and an Applicator Pad:



















Simon didn't want the glass or wheels dressed as he was going to do most of this over in Holland so after waiting a while we buffed off the wax:




























I was relieved to find it came off dead easy...........:thumb:

*The Results*



















Simon's new Porsche Brakes..............





















































































































































































And for a final twist to the day we taped up the front end and leading edges of the car for the trip to Holland:




























And that's it............:thumb:

Very similar to working on a brand new car this one with the condition of the paintwork and I have advised Simon to slightly adjust his wash process but I know he looks after the car. He has a few more mods to come but I have to say it's looking like a very complete car on the exterior now..........:thumb:

All the best to Simon this weekend at MIVW and I hope the weather is avoided..............:car:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome! Wasnt a massive fan of octavias but with a little special touch they do look v v nice.

As for the job - second to none. Perfect fnish and the wax really set it all off 

Well done again !

p.s: Jules has changed a bit LOL


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great and impressive work mate!
just how many rolls of tape did you use to cover the front end?


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

Nice job there! :thumb: That’s a lot of work in a very short time! :buffer::doublesho

I bet your mate was pleased with the results! :thumb: I like the motor. Some nice mods without going OTT! 
Until I saw all that blue tape……:doublesho


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work once again mate - any plans to progress up to the Rotary out of interest?

It was Iain @ Finer Details who did it last time btw? I remember the thread for some reason :lol:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

No need for excuses for driving a Skoda, anyone who thinks they're still the worthy butt of a joke is still living in the last century.

Not a fan of other brand wheels a a car, wouldn't be so bad if the centre caps could be changed. Have seen a few modded motors in mags such as Performance VW and Golf+ with original Bentley wheels, seems crazy to me to spend that much money to end up with a car that seems towant to be somethn else, but hey, each to their own.

Cracking work, the car looks the business, hope the trip to Holland is good one :thumb:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

cracking motor,i do miss my mark I.Not a fan of the alloys tho.IMO.Rest of car stunning.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb work once again Baker :thumb:


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome car this,seen it a quite a few shows now.

Excellent work as usual Mr B.

Going to get a sample of those new Megs 105/205 combo. Looks like you and quite a few other are having alot of success with them.

Also going to have to invest in some BOS when i have some spare cash. Awesome wax and looked really ell on the black.

Oh, loving the new taped up look!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Simon, not my choice of wheels but a nice car all the same:thumb:


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

very nice results on a very nice car

bit off topic but did you use to drive a silver bora by any chance?

alex


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Superb work there lookds great with those rims on :thumb:Where did you get those sandles :doublesho


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Top job Simon, great results as always :wave:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, cars looking better than new


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Great work, looks brilliant. Can I ask a newbie question though please? after the machining you went straight to the BOS, should it not have been cleansed then polished first or have I missed a section out? I dont mean that in a horrible way at all, it looks great, I'm just a bit confused now. have pity on the newbie please, no flames.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work again Simon! Superb finish!:thumb:

Cool looking car too!


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice. Good write up and some excellent results.

Car looks smart, but I'd say some work is needed on the 'stance'... not sure it's low enough to pull off the wheels.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nudda said:


> Awesome! Wasnt a massive fan of octavias but with a little special touch they do look v v nice.
> 
> As for the job - second to none. Perfect fnish and the wax really set it all off
> 
> ...


Jules was working mate so I didn't drag her along on this one............



shabba said:


> great and impressive work mate!
> just how many rolls of tape did you use to cover the front end?


I had bought 2 x 50mm rolls for Simon and we both used about half each so I guess he will use the rest for the journey back...........:thumb:



Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> Nice job there! :thumb: That's a lot of work in a very short time! :buffer::doublesho
> 
> ...


Thanks Mart and we worked from 4pm until 10pm so a tough 6 hours but worth it, especially getting to use the BOS...........:thumb:



Rich H said:


> Great work once again mate - any plans to progress up to the Rotary out of interest?
> 
> It was Iain @ Finer Details who did it last time btw? I remember the thread for some reason :lol:


Thanks Rich and your right it was Iain at Finer Details.........

Heading to the USA to see the folks at the beginning of September and maybe I will bring one back with me............



clcollins said:


> No need for excuses for driving a Skoda, anyone who thinks they're still the worthy butt of a joke is still living in the last century.
> 
> Not a fan of other brand wheels a a car, wouldn't be so bad if the centre caps could be changed. Have seen a few modded motors in mags such as Performance VW and Golf+ with original Bentley wheels, seems crazy to me to spend that much money to end up with a car that seems towant to be somethn else, but hey, each to their own.
> 
> Cracking work, the car looks the business, hope the trip to Holland is good one :thumb:


It's a 'DUB' thing I am afraid, I would love to run these wheels or Bentley wheels on the Superb but it's all about money, some people do change the centre caps but most keep it as it was, I like it but I guess it's a marmite mod.........



SCOTIA said:


> cracking motor,i do miss my mark I.Not a fan of the alloys tho.IMO.Rest of car stunning.


Thanks mate, as I said above, bit of a marmite mod...........



SamurI said:


> Awesome car this,seen it a quite a few shows now.
> 
> Excellent work as usual Mr B.
> 
> ...


Don't mess about mate, Megs 105 and 205 are a great combination, I have been getting some tips from the USA and all I need now is a couple of key pads, roll on September..........:thumb:



telewebby said:


> very nice results on a very nice car
> 
> bit off topic but did you use to drive a silver bora by any chance?
> 
> alex


Sure did mate, VW Bora AKA FATASS:





















dps1973 said:


> Superb work there lookds great with those rims on :thumb:Where did you get those sandles :doublesho


Sandels? You mean flip-flops? They are Diesel..........



nicks16v said:


> Great work, looks brilliant. Can I ask a newbie question though please? after the machining you went straight to the BOS, should it not have been cleansed then polished first or have I missed a section out? I dont mean that in a horrible way at all, it looks great, I'm just a bit confused now. have pity on the newbie please, no flames.


I did a Z6 wipedown before we applied the BOS mate and as I wasn't sure how BOS would react to things underneath it or on top of it we left it as it was..........



acrebo said:


> Very nice. Good write up and some excellent results.
> 
> Car looks smart, but I'd say some work is needed on the 'stance'... not sure it's low enough to pull off the wheels.


Sorry, I forgot to mention this but the ride height has been put up a bit for the trip so he can get on the ferry, it's on coilovers so he will lower it when he gets there.......:thumb:


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Ah, fair enough then. Reckon it must've looked spot on - any pics at any of the shows?

Bora's rock


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

love it realy looks nice cant waite to get my vrs any pics of the interior??

love the blue tabe


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Great work or a very tasty Octavia, was wondering about the stance myself. To match the other mods I assumed the owner had coilovers or air in it.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work as always Simon :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

As per usual, a cracking job and a great write up. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Another good job, true with black as they say and as I know from experience, when it clean and good, its damn good!

Hope you used 2" tape for that lot!

See you tomorrow Simon!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

That looks amazin! got to be the Best Mk1 octy i've seen, really like it and nice job:thumb:, if only front number plates never had to go back on!

Stu


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

nice work , where in northants are you ?


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

cracking work there simon :thumb: spot on correction 

love the merc wheels on the car to they just finish it off a treat :thumb:

nice home made bra to :lol::lol:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome love the merc wheels to


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

stunning work, and i have to say, if he EVER comes to sell the Segins PLEASE let me know


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Can i just ask as a bit of a newbie what benefit do you get from spritzing with Last Touch or i imagine any QD on the drying stage?
Thanks phil


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

acrebo said:


> Ah, fair enough then. Reckon it must've looked spot on - any pics at any of the shows?
> 
> Bora's rock


Here you go mate:






























tom_k said:


> love it realy looks nice cant waite to get my vrs any pics of the interior??
> 
> love the blue tabe


Sorry mate no interior pics as it's all standard apart from some ICE mods but it's next on Si's list............:thumb:



ryand said:


> Another good job, true with black as they say and as I know from experience, when it clean and good, its damn good!
> 
> Hope you used 2" tape for that lot!
> 
> See you tomorrow Simon!


Sure was 2" mate, had to be............:thumb:



Archway said:


> nice work , where in northants are you ?


Just outside Brackley mate, where you at?



Rich00p said:


> stunning work, and i have to say, if he EVER comes to sell the Segins PLEASE let me know


Funny you should say that, he is on about changing them but you would be behind me in the queue...........



GIZTO29 said:


> Can i just ask as a bit of a newbie what benefit do you get from spritzing with Last Touch or i imagine any QD on the drying stage?
> Thanks phil


No worries Phil, Last Touch acts as Drying Aid and helps to dry the car quicker leaving no streaks...........:thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice work there mate always had a bit of a soft spot of the octavia as you say once a very under rated car but seem to be coming into there own now since the vw eara, those two look very good together any more plans for yours? i'll have to keep my eye out for you next time im up that way. :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive always like the shape of the vrs the wheels just make it look lower and meaner. 
brilliant detail .I can see that i have more than a lot to learn


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good work Simon. :thumb:

Applying the BOS looked enormous fun, It was the same choice I made for the tuition day with Dave and it looked really good on the car, shame we couldnt apply it by hand though.

What pad combo are you looking into for the Megs 105/205? I'm ordering some 205 to use on the new motor when I get it to refine the finish I found it really easy to get on with.


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Here you go mate:


As always, a blinding detail, black vrs's really are to dangling items found on the rear end of a dog! my preference is obviously a mk 2, and of course it should be an estate!! but hey, nobodies perfect......:thumb:
Oh, and do I spy a spurious little helper loitering by your Superb?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Breeze_Blue said:


> Nice work there mate always had a bit of a soft spot of the octavia as you say once a very under rated car but seem to be coming into there own now since the vw eara, those two look very good together any more plans for yours? i'll have to keep my eye out for you next time im up that way. :thumb:


No plans for mine I am afraid, it's a work horse now and I don't want to spend any more money on it as it's not worth it, just keep it clean, maintained and riding low.........



paul2505 said:


> Good work Simon. :thumb:
> 
> Applying the BOS looked enormous fun, It was the same choice I made for the tuition day with Dave and it looked really good on the car, shame we couldnt apply it by hand though.
> 
> What pad combo are you looking into for the Megs 105/205? I'm ordering some 205 to use on the new motor when I get it to refine the finish I found it really easy to get on with.


Why didn't you apply BOS by hand then?

Can't comment on the pad combination as yet as I want to try before I buy but I have been informed by a USA contact it's the best one to go for..........



Pagey1255 said:


> Oh, and do I spy a spurious little helper loitering by your Superb?


'Detailing Buddy' not 'Little Helper'.............:thumb:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Amazing work once again Baker


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know why we didn't use it by hand, we used an applicator pad. Let me know when you've tried this new pad combo will ya, I ordered some Megs #205 yesterday


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

paul2505 said:


> I don't know why we didn't use it by hand, we used an applicator pad. Let me know when you've tried this new pad combo will ya, I ordered some Megs #205 yesterday


Having spoken to a fellow DW member this weekend in reference to BOS, he seemed to think an applicator pad is fine as doing this by hand uses more product which would seem to make sense, fun all the same............

It won't be until the middle of Sept as that's when I am heading out to the USA but I think the polish pad combo may be more suited to a DA and not a Rotary..........:buffer:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> No worries Phil, Last Touch acts as Drying Aid and helps to dry the car quicker leaving no streaks...........:thumb:


Thanks mate, i was thinking it might be to help avoid water marks. The Last Touch seems really good value in 5 ltr form. At present i have the normal Megs QD, Poorboys QD+ and Valet Pro Citrus Bling. I havnt used that in the diluted form needed to use as QD yet though. 
Thanks again mate! Phil


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumb: Superb work as always

Love his Octy; especially the engine :argie:

Forge oil caps by any chance?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SXI said:


> :thumb: Superb work as always
> 
> Love his Octy; especially the engine :argie:
> 
> Forge oil caps by any chance?


Yep, they sure are mate............:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic work.....and that is the best Mk1 vRS i have ever seen, amazing


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice motor dude, my mate had the mk I also in black. 
He's upgraded to the blue mk II VRS now,
Thinking of getting one myself when the e36 dies on me.


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> 'Detailing Buddy' not 'Little Helper'.............:thumb:


Promotion? I like it:lol:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Great work , thoose wheels are so pimp


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Good work matey....how much BOS did you use, looks a smidge thick!!!

I always apply it with the SW applicator....done my 205 loads of times and the Audi twice....pot is hardly touched.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Pagey1255 said:


> Promotion? I like it:lol:


Nah, new model........:thumb:



nick_mcuk said:


> Good work matey....how much BOS did you use, looks a smidge think!!!
> 
> I always apply it with the SW applicator....done my 205 loads of times and the Audi twice....pot is hardly touched.


As we had never used it before it was a steep learning curve and looking back on it, next time it needs to have a lot less applied but we didn't use that much out of the tub to be honest...............guess you just learn from your mistakes but we did put a little too much on.........


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

As you say mate learning curve....just as well its easy to take off....nice result though...wasnt knocking your work in any way.

BOS is great if the car is washed proplery it does last...on my 4th month (2 coats applied) and the beading is just starting to fade on the Audi.

Great wax and worth the money in my view....Wash the A4 and it comes back like its just been waxed.

205 gets a coat every month (kept in a garage) and its a right sod to wash as the water just wont stick!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> As you say mate learning curve....just as well its easy to take off....nice result though...wasnt knocking your work in any way.
> 
> BOS is great if the car is washed proplery it does last...on my 4th month (2 coats applied) and the beading is just starting to fade on the Audi.
> 
> ...


No worries mate, I understood what you were saying so it's cool.........

After using it I am very tempted to invest in some........


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nice job mate, but.... you really need to stop wearing those man flops!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> nice job mate, but.... you really need to stop wearing those man flops!


Why? Don't get why people comment on me wearing such footwear?


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Why? Don't get why people comment on me wearing such footwear?


i also have adapted to the baker21 school of detailing foot wear and i also like wearing manflops :thumb:

haha wait till my next thread i am gonna wear slippers :lol::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL i can see this sparking off a whole new silly thread...."detailing footware" 

Baker....do it you know its worth every penny...the cleaner fluid is good too!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> i also have adapted to the baker21 school of detailing foot wear and i also like wearing manflops :thumb:
> 
> haha wait till my next thread i am gonna wear slippers :lol::lol:


Good lad.........:thumb:

Slipper's could be interesting but think I will leave you to set the trend on that one..........:lol:



nick_mcuk said:


> LOL i can see this sparking off a whole new silly thread...."detailing footware"
> 
> Baker....do it you know its worth every penny...the cleaner fluid is good too!!


DW Footwear............

Don't as I have only just got into the Zaino range, not sure my bank balance can keep up.........:lol:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

One of the best ever Mk1s that, no question.

Epic looking car and epic results.

Steve


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Lately, after reading more&more of your detailing work one thing puzzles me: how come you don't use any interior cleaner/dressing? What do you use to clean the dash and other plastic parts?

Oh, awesome results and a great write-up, as usual!


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Really comprehensive post with great pictures. thank you for the in depth information on the machine preparation. Really helpful.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

toni said:


> Lately, after reading more&more of your detailing work one thing puzzles me: how come you don't use any interior cleaner/dressing? What do you use to clean the dash and other plastic parts?
> 
> Oh, awesome results and a great write-up, as usual!




On this particular motor, no interior work was done but usually the interior is dusted with a Microfibre Mitt and the Megs Slide Lock Brush and then dressed with either Sonus ****pit Detailer or 303 Aerospace........:thumb:


----------



## Linco (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent work there.
Flip-Flops are a great choice in footwear... im always soaking in my trainers!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice. Got a feeling I've seen this motor before. No doubt will see it at this years Edition 38.... Will it be attending VW NW today?

As for the machine stage, looks like it barely needed it. Guess it was more about adding gloss rather than correction.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and top write up as normal there mate :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff mate. First time I have seen this post:thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic, maybe lower the rear a bit more?

Why do you not snow your wheels? I allways do my polished rims.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> nice. Got a feeling I've seen this motor before. No doubt will see it at this years Edition 38.... Will it be attending VW NW today?
> 
> As for the machine stage, looks like it barely needed it. Guess it was more about adding gloss rather than correction.


Yeah it's been at a few shows mate so you will probably have seen it around and about and not sure about it attending VW NW? Did it?



Benn said:


> Looks fantastic, maybe lower the rear a bit more?
> 
> Why do you not snow your wheels? I allways do my polished rims.


I replied on this point made by another user but the car was 'highered' for the trip to Holland to ensure that he could get it on and off the ferry, it was lowered when he got off the ferry...........:thumb:

Snow foam wasn't needed on the wheels as Simon has spent a long time polishing them and they were very clean so the bodywork was the main area we wanted to concentrate on..........


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looking finish there, love the mk1 in particular!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> I replied on this point made by another user but the car was 'highered' for the trip to Holland to ensure that he could get it on and off the ferry, it was lowered when he got off the ferry...........:thumb:
> 
> Snow foam wasn't needed on the wheels as Simon has spent a long time polishing them and they were very clean so the bodywork was the main area we wanted to concentrate on..........


Sorry didnt see that reply, and ah cool.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Benn said:


> Sorry didnt see that reply, and ah cool.


That's OK mate, it's a lot to read sometimes and I very much appreciate the comment...........:thumb:


----------

